# Finally bought a new snowblower!



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

So, my 1995 Toro turned out to be more trouble than it was worth; However, I gave it to my friend's teenage son to wrench on and he plans to use it.

Today, my dad bought this Troy-Bilt Storm 2420 at Home Depot! It was originally $899, but my dad is a Navy veteran and he got a 10% discount!

My dad bought this machine for two reasons; It got good reviews, and he originally wanted a Cub Cadet but nobody had those in stock so this was his second choice. Here she is in the back of my truck (before my dad secured it)...


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

PennSilverTaco said:


> So, my 1995 Toro turned out to be more trouble than it was worth; However, I gave it to my friend's teenage son to wrench on and he plans to use it.
> 
> Today, my dad bought this Troy-Bilt Storm 2420 at Home Depot! It was originally $899, but my dad is a Navy veteran and he got a 10% discount!
> 
> ...


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

PennSilverTaco said:


> View attachment 184095


Strapped down and ready for the ride home!


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

PennSilverTaco said:


> Strapped down and ready for the ride home!
> 
> View attachment 184096


In the Home Depot before we bought it...


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

PennSilverTaco said:


> In the Home Depot before we bought it...
> 
> View attachment 184101
> View attachment 184100
> ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Those look like nice, aggressive augers. Keep an eye on them; the earlier style tended to bend easily. Hopefully they fixed that with this design.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice .......


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Looks like a very nice machine. Thank your dad for serving


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hope it doesnt snow.....


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

PennSilverTaco said:


> my dad bought this Troy-Bilt Storm 2420


Good for him, looks good and a good price. I see they even put reversible poly skids on them. Being its from a big box store, I'd be inclined to give it a bit of a go-over before a big snowfall.


----------



## GrillBillyProject (Dec 16, 2021)

Nice! And I spy with my little eye, Willow Grove Home Depot...


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hmm I bought a 2665 from the HD in Nov of 2020 swore I paid 750$ for it.

Always go with more if you can least that's what the women say 🤣


----------

